# Favorite long pants to wear when working on the lawn in 90+ degree weather?



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

I got another bug bite this past weekend, fire ant on my calf. A nice blister is there yet again, it itches, and things are swollen. I need to start wearing pants because these things are brutal when they bite you. Problem is wearing a heavy pair of jeans on a summer day when it is over 90 and nearly 100% humidity by 8am down here in Florida also makes you feel like you are going to pass out. I go out there in shorts and every few months something like this happens and I regret it, say I will never wear shorts again, and then see how hot it gets so I am right back out there doing it again the next week. I have not yet learned my lesson.

So, looking for some fashion advice from people in a similar situation. What are some long pants suggestions that will keep things breathable but also keep me from being ant food?

Once summer rolls around, so pretty much now through October down here, you cannot escape the heat so even getting up at dawn is still hot and humid, but its something we must do, just want to do it without the pain of the local insects.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

I would wear shorts and kill the fire ants.

Pants never helped me with fire ants anyway. More than once I've been in my underwear in the yard sprinting for the hose. My neighbors already think I'm weird, so that's not really a concern. Amdro is your friend.

That said - I have some Columbia zip off pants that are good for warmer weather.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

I'd ask the lawn guys in Texas. But, since you asked here my answer to the best long pants is shorts. I live in Texas.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I do regular monthly Bifenthrin treatments that keep the fire ants at bay except when we get flooding from storms. Top Choice is another excellent product to get rid of fire ants for the whole year but it has to be applied by a professional. It's just too hot to wear pants here in the South and like @david_ said, pants just get in the way when you are dealing with ants.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I second the monthly Bifenthrin apps. No ants or mosquitoes.


----------



## A_Hobbes_B (10 mo ago)

coming from a hiker, maybe check out Eddie Bauer. I use their First Ascent Guide pants that are a very light weight, thin, stretchy material. VERY Breathable and dry quickly too. I used them for hiking, fishing, kayaking, and lawn work (as I live in a tick area).


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Summer weight hiking pants might work for you. They are made of thin synthetic fabric and stay cool. REI sells a half dozen different brands including their own. I use them for lawn work in the summer and like them. The only problem might be price as they run $60-$100+ a pair.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I second the hiking pants. Nice in hot weather but I think they are too expensive to use in the lawn. Especially if you're spraying. I would go with the kill the ants and where shorts approo


----------

